# 'Sticky bum' jods/breeches



## BayLove (25 June 2011)

Do they make a difference? Are they worth buying?


----------



## joosie (25 June 2011)

My only experience of sticky bum breeches is that the sticky bit wore out in no time at all cos it was so flimsy! But they were a cheap pair so that may have something to do with it


----------



## NU ABO (25 June 2011)

I haven't tried any with the 'sticky bum' label
I do, however, like the suede seat ones and think they are worth it. I have a pair of suede seat ones that I used for schooling or longer hacks. I also have a faux suede seat cover, so with both working together it really creates a 'sticky bum' effect!
I found a pair of suede seat competition breeches in my local Country store that I currently have my beedy little eye on (however I also want some nice new boots and a jacket )


----------



## JenniferS (25 June 2011)

I managed to stay on a horse galloping & having a bucking fit with his head between his legs across a field at a show while I was wearing sticky bum jodhpurs.. Did they help me stay on?... Maybe, I didn't think about it at the time


----------



## BayLove (25 June 2011)

Oh no I can only afford a cheap pair lol. Did they help keep you more secure in the saddle while they lasted?


----------



## StormyMoments (25 June 2011)

suede seat jods on a suede saddle bam! your glued its like Velcro  i also have ones with little dimples on and i dont find them that special if im honest make no difference ut a good pair of suede seat jods or breaches are the way forward


----------



## BayLove (25 June 2011)

Are the suede ones ok after a wash? I read somewhere the suede bit goes leather like but i might have read it wrong knowing me! Well done for staying on that JenniferS!


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (25 June 2011)

I have never had any til this season.....needed some new breeches and Derby House happened to have a 2 for 1 offer so I treated myself.  Wore a pair (suede seat) for a cross country training session and am convinced they gave me just enough extra purchase to avoid 3 "falls" (or getting bounced off!).  Got the same deal to get a beige pair for comps and again they saved me a fall in the collecting ring after a massive spook which saw me lose both stirrups and almost on the way out the side door!!  Now I wouldn't jump without them.  Still think they are pricey (DH ones were about £50 a pair) unless can get them in a sale......but then I need to try everything before I buy as am only 5' so even breeches are too long worn as jods!!!!


----------



## StormyMoments (25 June 2011)

i have never had a problem washing or tumble drying them they are fine


----------



## BayLove (25 June 2011)

The little dimple ones were the ones i was looking at today. I left them in the shop cus i wasn't sure how much effect a few little dimples would have. Would suede have a grip on a leather saddle or only if i had a suede seat ?


----------



## StormyMoments (25 June 2011)

they work on leather too  they are very good  the dimpled ones probably work best on suede saddle but suede seat jods work on anything! they are brilliant! if you are unsure i know it sounds a bit strange but rub your hand on the suede bit and you will feel how grippy they are


----------



## BayLove (25 June 2011)

Thank you so much you have all helped alot. Suede it is. So glad i asked! It seems i could have wasted some money today!


----------



## StormyMoments (25 June 2011)

glad to be of service to you!


----------



## YorksG (25 June 2011)

I have a few pairs of suede (well clarino) seated breeches, and bought a new pair of show breeches this spring, they have the 'dimples' rather than clarino and seem as good  All wash and dry well


----------



## BlairandAzria (25 June 2011)

I have the derby house montana breeches (2 4 1) offer and they are totally fab- i'd never really thought about the sticky-bum effect, but the suede really does make a difference.  I have a normal leather saddle, and i found that when my silly horse spooked and span round 360 degrees my bum stayed firmly in place....and i think the breeches made the difference...normailly i would be totally out the side door!


----------



## Foxy girl (26 June 2011)

Am I dreaming or have I read somewhere about a spray you can use for normal jods to make them 'sticky bum' ones? And no, it wasn't superglue!!! Am sure there's a product out there that does that...


----------



## Laura6544 (26 June 2011)

Foxy girl said:



			Am I dreaming or have I read somewhere about a spray you can use for normal jods to make them 'sticky bum' ones? And no, it wasn't superglue!!! Am sure there's a product out there that does that...
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is! Owning a horse that bucks for England and a broken back five years ago to thank for it, I have researched all manner of 'stick you to the saddle' gismo's and products. I then decided I couldn't face the mick being taken out of me if I had to spray the saddle with 'glue' just to stay on.
I do have suede seat breeches though, I feel more secure and did manage to sit multiple bronchs (all 4 feet off the floor) the last time Woody had an eppy fit. Whether it was down to the suede seat or not I couldn't say but they make me feel more confident and I think that helps the most. They are really pricey but I love my pikeurs, had some for my birthday and picked up another pair second hand off ebay, I wear them all the time and very rarely wear the other suede seat ones I have now I have the Pikeurs. Well worth the money, the seat is really soft and stretchy they feel like a 'second skin'.


----------



## BayLove (26 June 2011)

Confidence is what I need so it seems they are worth the money just for that. Thanks again for your help


----------



## hollyandivy123 (26 June 2011)

i had a pair, rode one dressage test, got off and thought it was a bit breezy..............there was no sticky part left.............................i have done this to 2 pairs and wont wast my money on them


----------



## muddy boots (26 June 2011)

I'm not a fan. I've tried a couple of types but I find they don't have much give and the "gusset" works its way down. I have a largeish bum and am tall so perhaps its me.


----------



## fatpiggy (27 June 2011)

I've had several pairs of sticky bum (fabric type) and a pair of genuine suede jods, and the suede wins hand and feet down.  I always washed those by hand with a tiny amount of Stergene and once they were dry, gave the suede a good twist and knead, and they came up lovely every time.  As I'm not riding any more, they are looking for a new home if anyone is interested...


----------



## FMM (27 June 2011)

I use the Dobbies Jods sticky bums (she does made to measure for under £30 a pair ...)
They have the rubbery pimples.  Our saddles are very well used and cleaned and soaped every day, so they are already a little bit on the sticky side, and the combination of the two keeps me in the saddle very nicely (and cheaply).

My son also has the same ones on his suede saddle (when he was about 6 he used to just fall off sideways every time he cantered) and the sticky bum helped his balance a lot until his legs were long enough so that he could balance himself.

I hate the suede ones - they don't stretch enough and I just feel uncomfortable in them.


----------

